# Face Shaving - I tried to make a video with mixed success



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I can’t wait to watch this!! I know it must have been super tricky so thank you.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Loved it! Thank you! You are so patient and meticulous, and Misha was hilarious as usual with his pawing. I’m inspired to give it another try tomorrow. I want to try your technique for between the eyes. 

P.S. I’ll admit to being occasionally distracted by your perfectly organized pegboard.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Loved it! Thank you! You are so patient and meticulous, and Misha was hilarious as usual with his pawing. I’m inspired to give it another try tomorrow. I want to try your technique for between the eyes.
> 
> P.S. I’ll admit to being occasionally distracted by your perfectly organized pegboard.


Haha glad you liked it! I tried to cut out segments where he kept turning completely out of view. I swear he tries to face away from the camera. The between the eyes bit is really hard because you need some precision to avoid cutting the topknot hair.

Hope you weren't cringing too hard for the eyelid parts lol.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> Haha glad you liked it! I tried to cut out segments where he kept turning completely out of view. I swear he tries to face away from the camera. The between the eyes bit is really hard because you need some precision to avoid cutting the topknot hair.
> 
> Hope you weren't cringing too hard for the eyelid parts lol.


Ha! Yep. Definitely cringed. But clearly Misha was fine, so I’m feeling a little more brave.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I'll definitely look at this later! The look in his eye alone captured in the preview is too good.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Misha's looking very dapper. I'll have to try to scoop method around the eye.

What kind of watch do you have, is it a casio?


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> Misha's looking very dapper. I'll have to try to scoop method around the eye.
> 
> What kind of watch do you have, is it a casio?


Thank you! It's a cheap digital watch I found on Amazon. Brand is SKMEI. I like it a lot though it does tend to fall behind a couple minutes after a while. I was looking for a low profile digital watch that looks more professional. But didn't want to spend money on something pricey when I'm likely to damage it.


----------



## ThePoodlesMoody (Nov 2, 2020)

You inspired me to try actually shaving Apple's face yesterday!! She seems to be like Misha. I could shave the sides of the face and the base of her snoot but she did NOT like the end of her snoot being shaved. So I didn't push it. Now she has a mustache. 😂 I liked watching you shave his eyeballs cause that part was terrifying to me. Honestly, she didn't care about the eyes that much!

Ive got a long way to go until I'm at your level, but at least we tried! Thanks for the great video.


----------



## ThePoodlesMoody (Nov 2, 2020)

Here's a pic of my attempt. It's uneven and not very fashionable but I'm happy that we even tried and that Apple didn't freak out.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

ThePoodlesMoody said:


> Now she has a mustache.


Peggy’s getting one, too! For the same reason. That bit at the very end of the muzzle, between the mouth and the nose, is just brutal. Which I could borrow your Brav mini, @Raindrops.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

ThePoodlesMoody said:


> Here's a pic of my attempt. It's uneven and not very fashionable but I'm happy that we even tried and that Apple didn't freak out.
> View attachment 473234


She looks great! Awesome job! I also struggled with that part when Misha was little. It did get a lot easier after I got the mini clipper though.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Peggy’s getting one, too! For the same reason. That bit at the very end of the muzzle, between the mouth and the nose, is just brutal. Which I could borrow your Brav mini, @Raindrops.


I wish you could too! It really helped me with those extra sensitive areas. If only it had a 10 blade attachment it would be perfect.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I’m going to try your between-the-eyes technique there. I really just need one good swipe so maybe it’ll work.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I’m going to try your between-the-eyes technique there. I really just need one good swipe so maybe it’ll work.


Yeah I try to do it real fast. The same might work for the front of the muzzle.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I was thinking about your video today as I was grooming Babykins. You did an excellent job videotaping and I love how playful you are with Misha. It’s hard to keep the action in front of the camera.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Skylar said:


> I was thinking about your video today as I was grooming Babykins. You did an excellent job videotaping and I love how playful you are with Misha. It’s hard to keep the action in front of the camera.


Thank you! That means a lot coming from a long-time owner!


----------



## AbBen (May 31, 2020)

Mishap made me smile, great video.


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

I really enjoyed your video, especially seeing the wonderful relationship you have with Misha. It also made me aware that I probably don’t have it in me to do any home grooming. I’m in awe of those who do!


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

This video is very helpful, for several reasons. 1) It makes me feel like I'm getting a bargain at the groomer; 2) now I see why they need to take 4 hours to groom my puppy; 3) It will show me what to do when I get brave enough to shave his face myself! I love how you reward Misha for being still. He really trusts you! One reason I don't even try to clip or shave my puppy is that I don't want to violate our trust just yet. He's only been to the groomer twice, so he's just learning how the process works.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

PowersPup said:


> This video is very helpful, for several reasons. 1) It makes me feel like I'm getting a bargain at the groomer; 2) now I see why they need to take 4 hours to groom my puppy; 3) It will show me what to do when I get brave enough to shave his face myself! I love how you reward Misha for being still. He really trusts you! One reason I don't even try to clip or shave my puppy is that I don't want to violate our trust just yet. He's only been to the groomer twice, so he's just learning how the process works.


Thank you! Yes you are right it is very very hard when they are puppies. I started out only being able to do a little of his face at a time. I did worry a whole lot about damaging our relationship by insisting on doing things he didn't like. But eventually I think he realized they needed to be done whether he liked it or not. I cannot imagine trying to groom the whole dog in one session. Groomers are amazing!


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Misha looks great. His top knot is perfect. Thank you for posting these videos. It's very helpful to see other home groomer's techniques. I know what you mean about breaking up the session. I try to do face feet and sanitary area separately from bath and whole body clip. All together it take me over 3 hours. I'd really like to see a close up of how you tackle the eyebrow area. This is a problem area for me. Happy has beautiful eye lashes, but I either take off or leave too much.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Happy'sDad said:


> Misha looks great. His top knot is perfect. Thank you for posting these videos. It's very helpful to see other home groomer's techniques. I know what you mean about breaking up the session. I try to do face feet and sanitary area separately from bath and whole body clip. All together it take me over 3 hours. I'd really like to see a close up of how you tackle the eyebrow area. This is a problem area for me. Happy has beautiful eye lashes, but I either take off or leave too much.


Thank you! I don't actually do anything special with the lashes. I scissor them along with the shape of the topknot so they are fairly short but do overhang enough to protect from the sun. I'll try to get a video of it.


----------



## Rian (Sep 17, 2021)

Margot will stand still and fall asleep while I shave any part of her body, she'll let me scissor her lips and nose from any awkward position, but the second the clippers come out for her snout she writhes around like it's the end of the world. I felt so bad trying to get her used to the bravura, she just really seemed to hate it. Didn't matter how many treats I gave her for the rare clean swipe (if she'd even accept one), there'd been no improvement. I was really afraid she was gonna jerk so bad I'd poke her eye or cut her.

Thank you so much for this video @Raindrops, I bought the bravmini after watching and she didn't care AT ALL when I ran the clippers over her nose. Very excited to be able to keep her face clean without all the fuss. I haven't tried shaving against the grain yet (she tends to be a little sensitive to a close shave), but it's going to be perfectly useful for her snout alone clipping with the grain as you described. So funny how sometimes it's the smallest change that solves the biggest issue. Thank you again!!


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

What make were the bigger clippers? My wahl arco cant get a 5 blade length which is what I want for an all over body. It does his snout just fine. He isnt as still as Meisha yet though.

Great video, thanks for posting.


----------

